# Anyone tried this



## Maca44 (Dec 23, 2020)

Found this after a search so ordered one to try, anyone ordered this and what was it like, expensive but very low carb.









						The Low Carb Loaf
					

Following a low carb diet ? Craving bread? Don't worry - us too! That's why we've made the Seriously Low Carb Loaf, with only 5.3g Carbs per 100g.




					seriouslylowcarb.com


----------



## grovesy (Dec 23, 2020)

No.


----------



## Docb (Dec 23, 2020)

Cynical old me again.... 

Seems to be made from wheat so the claimed carbohydrate content seems to be quite remarkable.  Is it an estimated level or a measured level?   If the carb level is 9g/100g then what makes up the other 91g/100g?

Does not tell you where it is made - the website is a marketing operation run by people who make no claims as to their expertise in food. 

Does not give you a physical address for their organisation, something which I think is a requirement for web selling companies in the UK.  

At least it does not claim to be organic.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 23, 2020)

Docb said:


> Cynical old me again....
> 
> Seems to be made from wheat so the claimed carbohydrate content seems to be quite remarkable.  Is it an estimated level or a measured level?   If the carb level is 9g/100g then what makes up the other 91g/100g?
> 
> ...


I though that too when I looked at the ingredients.  I only tend to buy what I can get reasonable easy.


----------



## Inka (Dec 23, 2020)

Docb said:


> Cynical old me again....
> 
> Seems to be made from wheat so the claimed carbohydrate content seems to be quite remarkable.  Is it an estimated level or a measured level?   If the carb level is 9g/100g then what makes up the other 91g/100g?
> 
> ...



I think it contains wheat _gluten_ not wheat. Equally it has oat _fibre_ not oats. The bulk of the ingredients seem to be seeds.

I haven’t tried it and wouldn’t - mainly because it’s expensive.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Dec 23, 2020)

I recognise the recipe for this.
It will be as low as they say and it will be a large loaf with very large slices and it will taste pretty good.

It is basically the "Best Keto Loaf Ever" recipe which can be found on the Keto King Youtube channel and which I've shared here in various places but this has had preservatives and palm oil and rapeseed oil added - presumably to reduce the tendency for this loaf to go mouldy if you keep it in a plastic bag. I keep my home made ones wrapped in cloth to avoid this.

The vital wheat gluten is the gluten part of the wheat which is almost 100% protein and has minimal carbs - the rest of the recipe is mostly fibres and the wheat flour references are to baking powder which contains traces of wheat which won't affect carb content but will affect people with a wheat allergy so they have to put it in heavy type and the flour conditioner - not sure what that is - might be another dose of vital wheat gluten which is what it is usually used for - sometimes producers mention the same ingredient twice if they use it for different purposes.

But yes - I would say this is bona fide and the values stack up. In a commercial environment they will be able to get the loaf to puff up more and so get more slices out of each loaf which reduces the carb per slice down. My recipe is 1.6g Carb per slice but I use different ingredients.

I personally wouldn't buy anything with rapeseed oil nor palm oil but that is down to personal choice.

Here's the youtube if anyone wants to make their own:


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2020)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I recognise the recipe for this.
> It will be as low as they say and it will be a large loaf with very large slices and it will taste pretty good.
> 
> It is basically the "Best Keto Loaf Ever" recipe which can be found on the Keto King Youtube channel and which I've shared here in various places but this has had preservatives and palm oil and rapeseed oil added - presumably to reduce the tendency for this loaf to go mouldy if you keep it in a plastic bag. I keep my home made ones wrapped in cloth to avoid this.
> ...


Thanks for that terrific analysis


----------



## Docb (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks for putting me straight on the recipe @NotWorriedAtAll.  Sometimes being a bit extreme is a good way of teasing something out!


----------



## Maca44 (Dec 23, 2020)

I will let you know how I get on with it but delivery isn't until the 5th of Jan.

Thanks NotWorriedAtAll for that info, im excited now to try it.


----------



## Maca44 (Jan 9, 2021)

Got my loaf today and love it.
It's about the same size as the Hovis Low carb bread but just look at the carbs per slice. It needs to be stored in the fridge but will keep for 5 days, also you can freeze it so I'm ordering more and the pre mixed pack for my bread maker. OK it's pricey but if your a bread lover, like me, a slice with dinner or a sandwich the carb content is amazing compared to other bread.


----------



## Browser (Jan 15, 2021)

Anitram said:


> Have found many low-carb breads but nothing as low as this. I am wondering about how big the slices are, though - LivLife size or Burgen size?


This bread presumably is 23 gms. per slice compared to about 46 gms.  Burgen, so the equivalent 46 grams of the Keto bread will use two slices but will only have 1.8 gms. Carbs but will cost £6 or £7 per loaf. Much lower in carbs but three times the cost of Burgen. Great if you want to pay that amount.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 15, 2021)

Browser said:


> This bread presumably is 23 gms. per slice compared to about 46 gms.  Burgen, so the equivalent 46 grams of the Keto bread will use two slices but will only have 1.8 gms. Carbs but will cost £6 or £7 per loaf. Much lower in carbs but three times the cost of Burgen. Great if you want to pay that amount.


I have enough trouble getting Burgen sometimes in my Sainsbury's.


----------



## Maca44 (Jan 15, 2021)

I have started buying it in bulk and freezing it along with premix for bread maker so postage is the same, im more than happy paying extra if it means I can still enjoy a tasty bread but understand that many could not afford the extra costs.

It costs just over £3 per loaf but postage on top of that so buy in bulk and its not so bad.


----------



## Iwillgetthere (Jan 15, 2021)

I made home made keto flaxseed bread yesterday and the carbs work out at just under 2g carbs per slice. However the slices are roughly the size of a matchbox!


----------



## Browser (Jan 15, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I have enough trouble getting Burgen sometimes in my Sainsbury's.



Asda and Co-op are the most reliable for Burgen.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 15, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> I have started buying it in bulk and freezing it along with premix for bread maker so postage is the same, im more than happy paying extra if it means I can still enjoy a tasty bread but understand that many could not afford the extra costs.
> 
> It costs just over £3 per loaf but postage on top of that so buy in bulk and its not so bad.



I agree with you Maca44, if you can afford it why not buy it. Thanks for posting details, I have joined you in loving this bread, it is so light and fluffy soft, and really tastes great. I bought 3 loaves and a couple of mixes for my bread machine,
 I also bought some big burger buns, they are great just like the bread


----------



## Maca44 (Jan 16, 2021)

ukjohn said:


> I agree with you Maca44, if you can afford it why not buy it. Thanks for posting details, I have joined you in loving this bread, it is so light and fluffy soft, and really tastes great. I bought 3 loaves and a couple of mixes for my bread machine,
> I also bought some big burger buns, they are great just like the bread


Yes it's nice isn't it, not tried the roles yet.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 16, 2021)

Browser said:


> Asda and Co-op are the most reliable for Burgen.


I do not shop at at Asda, and my Coop stopped selling it a number of years ago.


----------



## Maca44 (Jan 16, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I do not shop at at Asda, and my Coop stopped selling it a number of years ago.


My local Sainsburys always have a good stock of Burgen not sure why yours is in short supply perhaps worth asking them.


----------



## Maca44 (Jan 16, 2021)

ukjohn said:


> I agree with you Maca44, if you can afford it why not buy it. Thanks for posting details, I have joined you in loving this bread, it is so light and fluffy soft, and really tastes great. I bought 3 loaves and a couple of mixes for my bread machine,
> I also bought some big burger buns, they are great just like the bread


Have you used the bread maker mix yet ? if so what's it like, gonna give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> My local Sainsburys always have a good stock of Burgen not sure why yours is in short supply perhaps worth asking them.


If it isn't a great seller in a store then the store will just stop stocking it


----------



## Maca44 (Jan 16, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> If it isn't a great seller in a store then the store will just stop stocking it


Yes I suppose it makes sense but not helpful to peeps who like it.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 16, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> My local Sainsburys always have a good stock of Burgen not sure why yours is in short supply perhaps worth asking them.


It is not just the store,as we have been doing just online for the last 6 weeks, and they dont always have. I usally have some slices in the freezer.
The most they have is two rows of two wide , I used to get the small one but they have not had that for a long time.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 16, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Yes I suppose it makes sense but not helpful to peeps who like it.


They are not alone though I had phase where I tried Morrison's low carb, and used to try and get when coming home from Chiropractor as was on way home. They did not always had that either.


----------

